# Help



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new here. I just got Piolo.. and I have issues and concern.

1. My Piolo's nose is not as black as it's suppose to be. I'm not sure if this is going to turn black soon?
2. His coat is not that silky.
3. His eyes is not as round or big as it suppose to be. Do they get bigger when older?
4. He gets mad when my kids try to take him away from me.
5. He also growls when in public when they try to pet him.


Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome to SM. Could you give a little background on Piolo, that way it will be easier to give some advice.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

He's a pure AKC Maltese. He also has a Champion Bloodline and a Pedigree. I got him from a breeder.
According to the vet he will also weight about 10 lbs. because he's 4 months right now and weights 5.5.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi & Welcome!! How old is your little Piolo?? Also when you say that his coat is not as silky, do you mean that its not so straight and has a little curl? Looking at your pictures, Piolo looks like his nose is just as black as it should be and his eyes look round enough. He's just super cute. I guess I am not understanding so much as to what may be wrong with them. As far as him growling when your kids try to take him away, I know that Maltese tend to be just a "one person" kind of dog sometimes. Maybe your dog still needs to be socialized more. Also, how old are your kids? Sometimes little kids tend to be over agressive with puppies, which in turn could make your little baby a little bit defensive.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My Ollie had a lot of pink on his nose and it is black now. Ollie's eye's look bigger when his halo's and eyeliner started to appear. My malts are very loyal and tend to have a "favorite" in the household. That's where my boys loyalty was. Maybe you are Piolo's pick.  

Enjoy him. The experts on this board can tell you more about the coat. When Ollie starts to be a stinker, I say "Bah" and he changes his behavior. He has a real need to please me. Lots of smoooches!!

Good luck with your wee boy! They are precious!

Chris


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, but from what I have learned on the forum I think the pigment and coat has to do with genetics. AKC standard for a maltese in 4-7lbs. Since he is going to be bigger it could be that he came from a byb which dont breed to better the breed. 

Hope someone who can explain it better sees this post and can answer your questions better.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here. I just got Piolo.. and I have issues and concern.
> 
> ...



:smilie_daumenpos: WELCOME TO SM :smilie_daumenpos: 


1. Depends on his age if he is 12 weeks or under his pigment may not all be in. Just put him in the sun and it should darken.
2. Not sure what to tell you there.
3. Eyes can get bigger as they grow. Some Maltese can have a little bit of an almond eye due to using the poodle to bring the size down. Poodles have almond shaped eyes.
4. He is bonding with you. He considers your children to be equals and he is setting up his pecking order. Start playing with the children and him at the same time and see if that helps.
5. He thinks he is protecting you. You just correct him when he does it. He probably wasn't socialized at the breeders. Keep working with him and he will get better. My tiny girl does this. She is so cute when she does it, because she's only weights 2 lbs. She would bark so hard her front feet would come up and not touch me. She barked with her whole little body. But I was correcting her to not bark at the dog, cat and rabbit at my daughter's house. 
I am sure that other's will come up with some good things to do to help you with your problems with your little guy. Maltese are very good companions and can be good with children.\

Tina


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Piolo is 4 months now. His coat is not a little wavy and some are cotton like texture. I'm not sure if this will change if they get longer?
He's nose looks darker in picture but it's more like light brown. He's eyes are not that big compare to other Maltese I have seen in pictures and from reading 
about Maltese. It makes me question if he is a pure Maltese.

Please advice....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Piolo is 4 months now. His coat is not a little wavy and some are cotton like texture. I'm not sure if this will change if they get longer?
> He's nose looks darker in picture but it's more like light brown. He's eyes are not that big compare to other Maltese I have seen in pictures and from reading
> about Maltese. It makes me question if he is a pure Maltese.
> 
> Please advice....[/B]



What breeder did you get him from? That should be your first insight on whether he is pure Maltese or not. I would never question my breeder, so I'm not sure who yours is and/or why you would question that.

Also, he is your pup... does it make a difference if he's all Maltese? Or will you love him just the same? I think he's just adorable :wub:


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry his coat is a little wavy not curly but the texture is more cotton like and some are silky.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree that it will help us answer the questions better if we knew what type of breeder you got him from. From the pics, it looks like he has a slightly longer muzzle. There are many many different ways maltese can look and still be pure maltese, though. If you let us know where you purchased him from (reputable breeder/pet store/backyard breeder) it will be easier to make predictions. I agree about sticking him in the sun and seeing if his nose won't darken, the sun can do wonders with pigment!

Regardless of where he came from, just enjoy and love him!


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I got him from a reputable breeder. The breeder also had alot of good testimonials.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi welcome!

but you're really not answering the questions that people are asking. Everyone is trying to help you here, but if you give out really vague answers like that, people won't be able to give you very helpful information. If you say you got him from a very reputable breeder with lots of great testimonials, then why are you worrying?

sorry, I'm just trying to understand why you won't tell us who your breeder is when you are questioning the breeder lying to you, yourself.

I think your puppy's eyes look big enough and some maltese just don't have enough pigmentation inheritantly so their nose never or other areas just never become fully black. 

Also the coat, maltese have different types of coat, some have wavy cottony coats and some have silky straight coats.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry... her website is www.*adorable**pals*.com 
I believe she is a reputable breeder. I'm not sure what is a backyard?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

The Breeder is Murna Scott


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OP please read this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23830


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This breeder has been the topic of discussion before, I don't believe she is reputable. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...;hl=murna+scott


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

A lot of us (myself included) have purchased pups from what we thought were reputable breeders and found out later that they are not. All we can do is do the best we can with the information we have at the time. Once we've learned better, we will hopefully not repeat the mistake. 

My Josie-love is a Maltese-Poodle cross and is the best thing that's ever happened to me, but I would never buy another mix, or buy from the place I got her. Every fluff is unique but they're all love-bugs! 

Josie says: Mommy says that if I ever get a sibling it'll be rescued!


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

This is my reply after reading the link...

OMG! I just got my Piolo from adorablepals too. and he just to have this issues but he is now doing much better. But after going to the vet he was diagnose for a positive of Giardia. He has no flea but he has Giardia. Hes now taking antibiotic and will have test this sat. I posted something here because I had some issues with Piolo like the growling at the kids and I was not satisfied with his coat.. he was described as straight silky hair but he's coat is really more wavy and cotton like. he's nose is also longer than the other Maltese.. so I was not sure if he is really pure Maltese but the breeder provided with the ACK, Pedigree etc. Wow.. I thought she was a reputable breeder. 
She sound so sweet and always ans. my questions. 

Wow this site is amazing! Not sure what to do now.. ;-(


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> This is my reply after reading the link...
> 
> OMG! I just got my Piolo from adorablepals too. and he just to have this issues but he is now doing much better. But after going to the vet he was diagnose for a positive of Giardia. He has no flea but he has Giardia. Hes now taking antibiotic and will have test this sat. I posted something here because I had some issues with Piolo like the growling at the kids and I was not satisfied with his coat.. he was described as straight silky hair but he's coat is really more wavy and cotton like. he's nose is also longer than the other Maltese.. so I was not sure if he is really pure Maltese but the breeder provided with the ACK, Pedigree etc. Wow.. I thought she was a reputable breeder.
> She sound so sweet and always ans. my questions.
> ...


just love your baby for what they are.....sure looks like a malt to me even though he sounds a little bigger than the standard size (max 7lbs). its a shame that you feel you were tricked.....as has happened to many people on the forum but hopefully like me the next time you decide you decide to bring home another fur baby which ever breed you will have all the resources to chose a pup from a REAL breeder. live and learn!!!! and love the one your with 
ps of your pup has health issues its worth contacting the 'breeder'. they maybe dont care but they may give some compensation (i was given half my money back after learning of cosmos heart problem).


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> A lot of us (myself included) have purchased pups from what we thought were reputable breeders and found out later that they are not. All we can do is do the best we can with the information we have at the time. Once we've learned better, we will hopefully not repeat the mistake.
> 
> My Josie-love is a Maltese-Poodle cross and is the best thing that's ever happened to me, but I would never buy another mix, or buy from the place I got her. Every fluff is unique but they're all love-bugs!
> 
> Josie says: Mommy says that if I ever get a sibling it'll be rescued![/B]


I couldn't agree more with Steph. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> This is my reply after reading the link...
> 
> OMG! I just got my Piolo from adorablepals too. and he just to have this issues but he is now doing much better. But after going to the vet he was diagnose for a positive of Giardia. He has no flea but he has Giardia. Hes now taking antibiotic and will have test this sat. I posted something here because I had some issues with Piolo like the growling at the kids and I was not satisfied with his coat.. he was described as straight silky hair but he's coat is really more wavy and cotton like. he's nose is also longer than the other Maltese.. so I was not sure if he is really pure Maltese but the breeder provided with the ACK, Pedigree etc. Wow.. I thought she was a reputable breeder.
> She sound so sweet and always ans. my questions.
> ...



I really hope that this doesnt make you love your baby any less. He is adorable! Just love him for who he is! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

We (hubby) thought we did good getting Sophie who is a mixed breed (popularly referred to as a malti-poo) from a breeder who turned out to be a byb/broker (we think she was a broker). 

Then we found SM and got an education on all things Maltese. So far we have been very lucky in that Sophie is very healthy and we love her to death. Oh, and we don't tell her she's a mutt (she thinks she's all Maltese). lol

Anyway, since joining SM we got Annie from a rescue organization and she is a purebred :new_shocked: Maltese from a breeder who turned her over to a shelter when she found out she shouldn't breed her due to a SEVERE case of demadedex. I thank God the "breeder" had enough sense to not breed her and turned her into a shelter and that she was pulled from the shelter before who knows what would have happened. Anyway, she's my million dollar baby with a coat that has gone with the wind - poor thing is starting to look like a hairless chihuaua - just ask my vet about the million dollar part. :brownbag: 

I guess my point is - no matter where you got your baby from - he's part of your family now and all you can do is love him - none of this is his fault - and both Sophie and Annie (who sleep all day and play all night - heaven help me) thinks he's adorable!

Oh, and Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541624
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, just love him. If you are worried that he will bite your children though, that is another thing to take into consideration. How old are your children? If they are on the younger side, you'll need to be extra careful. Persnally, i don't know that I would be comfortable having a dog that growls at my children, but I dont' know what your siutation is. 

Did she tell you that the nose pigment wasn't all the way in before you got him?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

welcome to sm. 

first off, i just wanted to say, massimo came from a BYB and i didn't know any better at the time. i love him no matter what. yes, he did end up with health issues, but that's always an uncertainty even if you purchase from a reputable breeder - you're odds are much better you'll receive a healthy pup going that rout tho. massimo had some behavioral issues in the beginning as well. he actually used to growl and lunge at my husband when he got near him or me. it took a lot of work, but now massimo loves him.  (i think mass just needed some time, it took a while for me to love jeff too LOL!!!)

mini came to me at just around 13 weeks from a fantastic breeder. her pigment wasn't fully in at that time, but it did finally make it's way in. mini had some pink pads, her halos weren't fully darkened and her nose was on the pinker side. today her pigment is fantastic. but i did notice the other day it's starting to get lighter....mostly from her being inside in the winter and not getting enough sun as she normally had.... hence the term "winter nose". 
more than likely your pups pigment will come in... if not, it's not the end of the world! 

so...just give him some time. you just may be surprised on his progress. all he'll need from you is unwavering love and guidance.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

We definitely LOVE Piolo regardless. We fall in love with him the moment we saw him.
My concern was.. or it's more like a question...
of DID I GET a PURE Maltese because that's what I wanted based upon reading about them.

Now it's the question about the breeder. I'm still having a hard time believing it.
After all she provided me with AKC registration, Pedigree etc. She also gave me this AKC Litter# TR715885803
She is also from Charleston, AR not the other location that was posted previously.
I'm still not sure if Piolo is pure or not pure, he does have some lemon on his ears. 
I'm not sure if this is a sign of a pure Maltese. I think I would like to get a DNA test if there's any... because if the breeder is stating that she breeds pure Maltese and she's actually lying... I would like to take action and I want this to stop right here.
I don't want another family to be a victim of this scam.

Regarding the question about my daughter she is 11 years old. Piolo growls at her and barks at my husband.
I do have younger ones too at ages of 6,5,4 years old and they are very gentle to Piolo but he still growls at them.
He also growls at people in public when trying to pet him. I'm getting him more socialized to help with this issue.
I also have a puppy trainer to come to my house to help Piolo starting next week. 

While writing this.. I just got a call from my husband. He said that Piolo bit or nip my 4 yr.old daughter on her hands when she tried to pet Piolo. My daughter bleed a little according to my husband and it was not that deep but you can definitely see two marking and blood. Hmm... :smpullhair: 

If anybody knows about what to do with that AKC Litter# or DNA testing to prove that he is a pure Maltese please let me know.
I don't want to assumed anything unless proven. 

Thank you all for your help. I learn so much.. just started to this website yesterday.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think your biggest probelm is not whether or not he is pure Maltese, but the fact that is is aggressive. Biting your four year old and drawing blood is a very serious issue. Next time it could be her face, not to mention that if he bit someone outside your family, you could be sued. Even a tiny Maltese can do serious damage to a child's face.

Sadly, I think you ended up with a puppy who was not bred by a responsible breeder and not properly socialized, so he is not mentally sound whether or not he is purebred or not.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: I think he looks lovely. His coat is beautiful. Bentley's coat turned curly but then he did not come with papers. I love just the same though.

Just watch your children handle him gently. Perhaps he gets a bit afraid. He is still little. Socialize him lots so that he gets over his public growling. Reassure him all the time. Give it some time. He is very sweet.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> We definitely LOVE Piolo regardless. We fall in love with him the moment we saw him.
> My concern was.. or it's more like a question...
> of DID I GET a PURE Maltese because that's what I wanted based upon reading about them.
> 
> ...


Okay! I did not read this part. Thats tough. I watched a british show once that had a dog pschycologist that spent some time with families with trouble dogs or behaviour problems. It was amazing. There was a Yorkie with a similar issue and she did wonders. Perhaps you should try something like that.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcometosm: I HOPE ALL WORKS OUT FOR YOU AND YOUR PUP.I ALSO LEARNED THE HARD WAY FROM WHAT TO LOOK FOR BESIDES PAPERS IN A BREEDER.I BOUGHT BACI AT 9 WEEKS HE ALSO HAS A KNEE PROBLEMS AND DOWN THE ROAD CAN BE A PROBLEM.I LOVE MY BACI MORE THAN LIFE I'M JUST MORE AWARE OF RED FLAGS THAT UNTIL I FOULD THIS SITE WOULD NEVER HAD KNOWN.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Marj (LadysMom) the biggest issue is that you have an aggressive dog that bit your child. He may just be scared and not used to his surroundings, but that just means more work for you. I absolutely think that having the trainer coming to your house next week is 100% necessary!!!

Also, I am pretty sure it is the same person/"breeder" from the previous thread. I checked out the past puppies, and the little pup from the previous thread is on there as well as your little guy. I know you probably don't want it to be, but it is. There really isn't any way for two different breeders to have the same website and name. Maybe if you have questions that he is purebred you should contact the AKC and see if there is anything they can or would like to do. I don't think they want to have people registering dogs that are not purebred - since that is what the AKC is for (purebred dogs). 

But I think the aggressive issue should be your main concern and should be addressed immediately! I'm sure you can fix it and he can grow up to be a well adjusted little guy. Maybe keep your children away from him until the trainer comes in and gives you a better idea of what needs to be done. That way he won't have a chance to bite them again.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to get help in person with his behavior now. You should ask your vet for a referral to a veterinary behaviorist. This is a veterinarian who is boarded in behavioral medicine. If one is not available to you, then next best would be a dog trainer well versed in dog behavior and learning theory. This means they attend continuing education seminars, can offer you references, and offer treatment plans based on positive methods (no physical corrections for aggressive behavior). Your vet or local agility club can likely put you in touch with the right person. 

For now, your dog and your children should only have supervised interaction where the children are sitting quietly, offering treats (flat open hand or tossed in front of the dog). No activity - quiet and relaxed situation only. No running and playing. Otherwise, the puppy needs to be gated or crated. 

Do not allow stangers to pet or approach your dog. Walk your dog across the street from people and reward him for calm, positive behavior. Avoid situations where he would react until you can work that out with your behaviorist. 

This biting is a VERY serious problem and you really need to take addressing it seriously or consider placing him with someone who can.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> We definitely LOVE Piolo regardless. We fall in love with him the moment we saw him.
> My concern was.. or it's more like a question...
> of DID I GET a PURE Maltese because that's what I wanted based upon reading about them.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. How hard this must be for you and how hard to learn the 'hard' way about bad breedes. Just know this -- this is not your fault! You didn't ask for this problem, you just asked for a maltese that looked like a maltese and would fit in with your family. Not this nightmare!

I have kids (ages 9 and 10) and I personally don't think I'd keep a puppy that I couldn't trust around my kids. It's not fair to your kids to have to expect them to be quiet and calm around your pup at all times when I'm sure they are as excited as you are and just want to play with him. This puppy should NOT have been placed in a home with kids and that is pure irresponsiblity of his breeder for doing so. I'm sure he wasn't the 'same' at Murna's but he most likely was on the timid side and should have been placed with a family that would have been more suited for him than a family with very young children. 

The growling is one thing but your puppy just took things to a whole new level by biting your youngest and I am soooo sorry that you are having to deal with this. To answer your other question though, chances are he is 'pure' maltese but I'm sure his parents did not come from nice quality dogs. They might have come from pet stores who get their puppies from puppy mills where a common practice is to breed bichon into the lines to increase the litter size, regardless of how it impacts the size of the puppies or its appearance. The bichon can give the longer muzzle. 

Have you spoken to Murna about the aggessiveness this puppy displays? All i can say is --- shame on her!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541695
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with Stacy 100%. All my furbabies are rescues and I'll take just about any sort of behaviorial issue and work through it except aggressive behavior. If this were an older dog who had been rehomed you could hope that it was fear aggression based on prior mistreatment and perhaps the dog could be rehabilitated. A puppy who bites and draws blood is mentally unsound. I have zero tolerance for that especially if this puppy will be around children. Dogs have to be bomb proof around children or it is like having a loaded gun in your home IMO.

My heart goes out to you. You have been put in a terrible situation by this breeder.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=541821
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I feel so badly for her. And I'm sure all she will be offered is a replacement puppy as compensation. I could not even entertain keeping a puppy who bit children. With my puppies, children could be in danger of being licked to death, but that is about it. they don't even nibble on fingers or toes. Well, ok, maybe toes on occasion. Chowder often goes to school and gets bombarded by kids and he LOVES it. But he was also very well socialized from birth. If this breeder had spent any amount of time with this puppy, she would have known that it wouldn't do well in the home that she sold it to and unfortunately, the OP and her family are the ones that are suffering here.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Not sure if this will work but here are the piture of the biten hands of my 4 year old daughter.
If it does not work here.. someone help. or I will put it in my Gallery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=34928:gallery_...286_2016.jpg]


[attachment=34929:gallery_...286_5897.jpg]

Ouch! 

I've had dogs all my life and I remembering learning from my mother the cardinal rule all dogs have to follow: "Thou Doest Not Bite the Hand that Feeds."

As I said before, this puppy is obviously very poorly bred and is not mentally sound.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Not sure if this will work but here are the piture of the biten hands of my 4 year old daughter.
> If it does not work here.. someone help. or I will put it in my Gallery.[/B]


I'm so sorry for you and your family and am also very, very sad for the poor little puppy. It wasn't his fault that he was not raised properly. It really does break my heart that perhaps he could be a normal puppy if his breeder had cared more about him.  

When he bit your daughter was he growling and aggressive or was it just puppy biting?

With all those young children plus a puppy I'm sure you have your hands full. Having to deal with an unsocialized puppy probably is just adding stress to your life. 

If I am understanding correctly it sounds like something about this behavior needs to be done right away. I have read many, many times here on SM about puppies snapping at or biting children. I think a lot of it is that the puppies see the children as beneath them and not as their alpha. I have found that raising a Malt is not all that easy. I made so many mistakes with my first one and she ended up as my alpha. I raised Kallie and Catcher very differently and mostly it was because I was more confident in myself. It is subtle but the main thing is that they need to know that they are not the alpha and that they can trust us to take that role. 

I'm probably rambling... but I wish there was something I could do. .....

I don't know if you mentioned this already, but may I ask how old he is?


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I would definitely see a behavioral vet - but are you positive the biting was done on purpose i.e. aggressively or if he was 'playing' and got too excited - I've been nipped by Luna (when she was younger) after she got too excited during play. 

I definitely think that getting him evaluated by a vet would be a great idea - and then maybe doing a puppy school and working with a trainer to overcome the fear based aggression issues? 

I guess you could also approach Murna and ask for a replacement - if the vet finds him mentally unsound

He sounds kinda like one of the Chi's on "Dog Whisperer" - Bandit...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Again, this needs attention from a veterinary behaviorist or the puppy should be rehomed to someone who can take him on (being 100% honest about your problems).


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

My daughter was trying to pet him when he attached her. Piolo is 4 months old. He's now barking at everyone around except me.
Piolo does not like to be pet by others except me. He always follows me around and just enjoy being next to me. He growls when someone tryies to 
move him away from my side. ;-(


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My daughter was trying to pet him when he attached her. Piolo is 4 months old. He's now barking at everyone around except me.
> Piolo does not like to be pet by others except me. He always follows me around and just enjoy being next to me. He growls when someone tryies to
> move him away from my side. ;-([/B]


then it's you that needs to make him understand his behavior is unacceptable. when he starts growling, you need to correct him.

when he shows positive improvements, reward him.

biting is an absolutely unacceptable behavior.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542068
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcting aggressive behavior can lead to getting injured (bitten) yourself. Until a PROFESSIONAL can see this pet in person, it needs to be safely gated or crated from other people (the kids) and should not be put in situations where biting is a possibility.

Telling an animal that aggressive behavior is unacceptable does not give them alternate coping skills. Thus, you may temporarily suppress the unwanted behavior (ie you correct your dog for growling at people and he stops), but it does not solve the problem (the dog then bites without warning when someone goes to pet him instead of growling).


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

The third week he started to bark and growling until he bit my daughter today.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> The third week he started to bark and growling until he bit my daughter today.[/B]



You need to see a veterinary behaviorist. Call your vet and ask for a referral. Until then, you need to manage the situation by confining your puppy to keep him out of situations that could be risky (ie away from the children). If you want this puppy to work out, you need to take this situation VERY seriously and understand that it will require dedicated work from your entire family.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=542079
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was only repeating the same advice you gave me when massimo was growling at my kids and husband.

however, since he is biting i agree she needs to seek professionals guidance.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

This is such a sad situation.  I feel bad for you & your family. I feel even worse for little Piolo. I didn't even know that puppies that young,especially Maltese, could be aggressive like that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> i was only repeating the same advice you gave me when massimo was growling at my kids and husband.
> 
> however, since he is biting i agree she needs to seek professionals guidance.[/B]


Carrie...depends on the situation....but in general, correcting aggression is not a good idea without professional assistance. You've got a pretty durn good handle on your dogs and you know your stuff ;-)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wondering how this is going... :huh:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Just wondering how this is going... :huh:[/B]



Me too. How's it going with your new baby?


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

His nose will darken in the summer just by being outside in the sun. My Abbey also has "winter nose" right now. 

You said Picolo is alittle agressive when he's resting....my Bichon was deaf and always acted alittle aggressive if startled when she was sleeping. That's probably not the reason for Picolo, but it's a thought. He probably just doesn't want to be bothered if he's tired.

Socialization skills will take work, time and lots of patience. See if you can find a trainer - that's the best way to go about it. 

I hope he comes around for you. Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope it goes well this afternoon with the trainer. Keep us posted.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Just an update... the trainer recommended that Piolo needs to be send on the board and training for two weeks. 
That means I will not get to see him for that long. It will also cost me more than what I paid for Piolo but I guess I have no choice.
This will only control his temper but not totally stop. 

According to the trainer that I will see an improvement and will be able to control Piolo when he nip, barks or growl but this will not totally stop it.
He also thinks that Piolo did not get socialize that's why he has this behavior issues.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I hope that that helps. They can be so sweet. I just think that it is so sad that people don't think that it is important to socialize a pup and then just hand them off to anyone with out thinking about the consequences. Very irresponsible. (not you, the breeder) Good luck.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Just an update... the trainer recommended that Piolo needs to be send on the board and training for two weeks.
> That means I will not get to see him for that long. It will also cost me more than what I paid for Piolo but I guess I have no choice.
> This will only control his temper but not totally stop.
> 
> ...


I don't like the training where they take the dog away for 2 weeks. Especially a small one. There are trainers and trainers. Depending the training, a pup can be easily traumatized. In my opinion, it's not only the dog who needs training, it's you and your kids too. And that can happen only in your own home.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

RUN and save your money!!!

Board and train is not a solution for this type of problem. You need to be working with him in YOUR home and you and your family need to be the ones doing it. 

Find a veterinary behaviorist to guide you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> RUN and save your money!!!
> 
> Board and train is not a solution for this type of problem. You need to be working with him in YOUR home and you and your family need to be the ones doing it.
> 
> Find a veterinary behaviorist to guide you.[/B]


I completely agree! 

I would never let someone take my dog for 2 weeks. Who knows HOW they are going to train.
I think that you need to have the trainer or vet behaviorist come to you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to agree, this might make matters WAY worse and cost you an arm and a leg. 

I really think the ideal home for your baby is a home where he doesn't have to share his mommy with anybody, it sounds like that is where the problem is. Have you talked to his breeder about this problem yet?


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

The breeder is in contact with me all the time. 
The breeder has been very helpful with me in the process. 



In regards to whether  Piolo was pure or not. 
The breeder recommended that I get the DNA test for Piolo for my peace of mind.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.. I didnt want him away from us for that long esp when he is just getting use to us… The breeder said the same thing.
We all love Piolo very much despite of his issues and we are certainly not going to give up. 

Any suggestion for the veterinary behaviorist in Frederick, Maryland area?


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.. I didnt want him away from us for that long esp when he is just getting use to us… The breeder said the same thing.
We all love Piolo very much despite of his issues and we are certainly not going to give up. 

Any suggestion for the veterinary behaviorist in Frederick, Maryland area?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

VMD	E. Kathy	Meyer	(301) 947-3333	9039 Gaither Rd.	Gaithersburg	MD	20877	

I like her.


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks I was just checking her website.


----------

